# Jaguar XFS protection detail - Polish Angel Cosmic



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

You can keep up to date with our day to day shananigans on Facebook and Twitter

This was a quite specific requirements detail. Client had already had issues with poor preparation by main dealership when first collecting the vehicle. The car was in better condition after client had put his bit of elbow grease into it but it still lacked lustre along with still having a rough feel to the paintwork. Vehicle had been parked near a railway line so had gathered plentiful amounts of fine metal shards which had bonded to the paintwork. The predominant aim was to fully decontaminate the vehicle and then give it a more vibrant finish with some long term protection. A more bespoke package was tailored to suit clients requirements and at first we were opting for Cquartz UK ceramic coating sealant but had a sudden change of heart purely as we know Polish Angel gives a great combination with its paint cleaner and glass coat Cosmic. On with the before pictures...


P1100923 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100924 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100925 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100926 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100927 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100928 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100929 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100930 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100931 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr

2 weeks worth of grime on the vehicle but nothing to worry about. First up a good pre-soak with Valetpro advanced pH neutral snowfoam. Wheels cleaned with Valetpro, EZ detail brushses and Dooka woolie wheel mitt using Autosmart smartwheels non acid wheel cleaner. Arches cleaned with Bilthamber surfex HD, Vikan brush and a noodle mitt...


P1100933 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100935 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100932 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100940 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100945 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100946 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100947 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100949 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr

Proof of the 2 bucket method working well...


P1100952 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr

Fully rinsed off then Carpro iron X was applied to remove the metal contaminants from the paintwork, glass and wheels...


P1100953 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100954 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100955 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100956 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr

This was undertaken in 3 attempts due to the severe level of metal contamination. Once all was removed, CarChem tar and glue remover was used to remove any forms of tar deposits ( not may at all ) followed by claybar treatment with I4detailing clay and Valetpro citrus bling diluted as clay lube, again, not much in the way's of contamination at this point...


P1100957 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100958 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100960 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100962 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr

Final rinse down and dried with BWF plush drying towel...


P1100963 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1100966 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr

A this point, vehicle was then wheeled into the workshop for the next step of the detail. A stone chip on the bonnet was of concern so upon inspection it did require some flatting back and polishing to aid in it belnding into the background somewhat. This was dealt with 2500 and 3000 sanding blocks. Polished back with Maxolen PM1 via Flex rotary polisher and a wool spot pad...


Chip1 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


Chip2 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


Chip3 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


Chip4 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


Chip5 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


Chip6 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


Chip7 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr

This enabled the touched up stone chip to blend in a little better. Rest of car was in need of a little lift so bonnet, tailgate and both sides were glossed up with the Rupes LHR15 bigfoot polisher with the complementing yellow pad and keramic gloss polish...


Rupes by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


Rupes1 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


Rupes2 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


Rupes3 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


Rupes4 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr

Once polishing was finished. Wheel arches were dressed with a multi purpose dressing. Tyres were dressed with Maxolen tyre wall prep and wheels were sealed with Carpro reload ( client had already applied Collinite insulator wax prior ) Paintwprk was wiped down with Carpro eraser to leave a dry surface ready for Polish Angel stages...


Dressing by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


Maxolentyreprep1 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


Maxolentyreprep by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


Erase by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr

Next step was to prepare the surface with Polish Angel Escalate lotion via Meguiars G220 V2 dual action polisher on a soft 3M blue pad then finish painted surface with Polish Angel glass coat long term sealant...


DAcosEsc by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


CosEsc by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


Escalate by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


Cosmic by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr

Glass cleaned. Door shuts cleaned and polished. Exhausts cleaned and outside for some gratuitous glamour shots of this stunning white Jauguar XFS finished in Polish Angel Cosmic glass coat...


P1110019 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1110027 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1110029 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1110031 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1110032 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1110033 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1110035 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1110037 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1110040 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1110041 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1110043 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1110045 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1110051 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr
​


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Couple of other *** buts. Honda civic type R which came in for wheels and arch deep clean. Wheel sealing and hub / calliper painting plus a courtesy wash and wipe down with Britemax spray and shine QD...


P1110082 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1110084 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1110086 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1110089 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1110093 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1110095 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1110097 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr

And a pre-detail assessment on a slightly tired Audi R8 which is used for what it is built for. Regular track days etc so a touch weary but rescuable never the less. Looked a lot better for a good wash and polish/wax...


P1110068 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1110069 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1110070 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1110071 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1110075 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr

Thanks for looking...


P1110076 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr​


----------



## bmerritt87 (Mar 24, 2013)

Stunning transformation on the Jag! Looks mint


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Stunning looking Jag. Tops marks to you sir.

A great job and some nice action shots as well.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice work.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Great job on these cars mate ! Congrats on the work done .


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Awesome work Sir :thumb:


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Great work mate, loving the R8.


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

Fantastic works...Well done


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

All great work Scott, that Jag is lovely! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

That car is beauty! Nice work. I have seen your web page description of Cosmic that it leaves: "10 - 14um thickness layer". How that's possible? 10 time more than other coatings? I doubt it.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice job:thumb:


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Great work all round :thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

bmerritt87 said:


> Stunning transformation on the Jag! Looks mint


Thanks.
Client was pleased:

It's the best money I've ever spent as the results are fantastic. xxxx recommended Beau Technique and they have done the business, even after I'd had a go and the dealer had sent out a professional valeter when I purchased the car.

I plan on sending the car back to BT on a yearly basis for a coating top up and professional detailing as the cost is definitely worth it and the price was very competitive.

Andy



Soul Hudson said:


> Stunning looking Jag. Tops marks to you sir.
> 
> A great job and some nice action shots as well.


Thanks.



Scrim-1- said:


> Nice work.


Cheers.



sprocketser said:


> Great job on these cars mate ! Congrats on the work done .


Thanks.



AaronGTi said:


> Awesome work Sir :thumb:


Cheers Aaron.



Dan J said:


> Great work mate, loving the R8.


Thanks Dan. R8 is going to be undergoing a little paintwork. Wheels being freshly diamond cut and then back to me for teh final detail. Not bad for what I describe as a quick tickle over



StamGreek said:


> Fantastic works...Well done


Thanks.



JBirchy said:


> All great work Scott, that Jag is lovely! Thanks for sharing.


It was a real nice motor with plenty of optional bits which made it special ( more interior bits than anything )



sm81 said:


> That car is beauty! Nice work. I have seen your web page description of Cosmic that it leaves: "10 - 14um thickness layer". How that's possible? 10 time more than other coatings? I doubt it.


Valid point. Text is direct from manufacturer. A shim for PTG is 50-52um which is wafer thin so 10um is microscopic. From that perspective, they are being quite bold on statement but I do not doubt Polish Angel one bit. The products I have used so far have been faultless and do what they say on the bottle.



tonyy said:


> Very nice job:thumb:


Thanks.



AGRE said:


> Great work all round :thumb:


Cheers.:thumb:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Beau Technique said:


> Valid point. Text is direct from manufacturer. A shim for PTG is 50-52um which is wafer thin so 10um is microscopic. From that perspective, they are being quite bold on statement but I do not doubt Polish Angel one bit. The products I have used so far have been faultless and do what they say on the bottle.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Cheers.:thumb:


But why that kind of false marketing? What's the purpose if product is still good. I don't get it:wall:


----------

